# Where are the test drives from magazines or Euro drivers of the W8?



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

Please someone go out and drive one of these and tells us the whole how good is it? does it turn the passat into a real sports sedan? 
Will they introduce the W8 at the January US show (NY?), they are supposed to sell the W8 here in Mexico in march or april, so it should be in the sates before that time.


----------

